# need 1-2tb external hard disk with/without power supply



## ashishstillthere (Oct 11, 2010)

hi guys

i am having 2 laptops and 1 desktop to take back up so i need 1 external hard disk so that i can use it..i don't wana clutter of wire so i prefer 2.5 inch so that i dont have to attach it to the external power supply and also i had heard that if you are using external drive with power supply and suddenly power cut will happen then your data will corrupt..

2.i am getting caviour black 2 tb @ 8-9k also but its internal and what if i buy it they my 1st drive (@5400 rpm) will reduce caviour black speed or not?

plz clarify me if i am wrong...budget is up to 10k and size and capacity can be reduce/increase if i can have a speedier drive option so plz guide me as performance matter me most


----------



## Cilus (Oct 11, 2010)

ashishstillthere said:


> hi guys
> 
> i am having 2 laptops and 1 desktop to take back up so i need 1 external hard disk so that i can use it..i don't wana clutter of wire so i prefer 2.5 inch so that i dont have to attach it to the external power supply and also i had heard that if you are using external drive with power supply and suddenly power cut will happen then your data will corrupt..
> 
> ...



Getting a 2 TB 2.5" external HDD for back up does not make any sense. 2.5" external HDDs are for carrying your required data with all the times and we normally use high capacity 3.5" external drives as repository of all our data. Going for a 2 TB 2.5" HDD is not a good idea.
My suggestion will be going for a 2 TB 3.5" internal HDD and convert it to an external one by using SATA casing and then buy a 500 GB 2.5" external one
the price will be
Seagate 2.0 TB 7200 rpm HDD with 32 MB cache @ 5.2k
Tech-COM USB SATA Casing @ 0.5k
Seagate Expansion 500 GB 2.5" External @ 3.4k

Total 9.1k. Price can be reduced by going for Seagate 320GB @ 2.9k


----------



## ashishstillthere (Oct 11, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Seagate 2.0 TB 7200 rpm HDD with 32 MB cache @ 5.2k
> k



can you tell me where i can get this drive in delhi


----------

